# Whatever Happened to Avia



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Since my rediscovery of an old Avia I wondered if they have disappeared from the scene altogether.

I do remember just about buying an Avia Pole Star from a jewellers about five years ago so they were around until then.

Anyone got any Avia Pics?

My old Avia Mariner.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Funny you should mention Avia I currently have a polar star in my watchlist on Ebay , it is a bit battered and bruised and the usual "just needs a battery" but I may have a bid on it as the style appeals to me.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

jsud2002 said:


> Funny you should mention Avia I currently have a pole star in my watchlist on Ebay , it is a bit battered and bruised and the usual "just needs a battery" but I may have a bid on it as the style appeals to me.


 I liked the Pole Star a lot.....I so nearly bought it. They were about 100 five years ago John......and good VFM :thumbsup:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Another old one I'm just about to get a battery put in......



Limited edition......8 of 500.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Embarrassingly I have had this since July and not got round to restoring it. It needs new pushers and the plated case refinishing. Circa 1968 I think



But I might just eBay it as they seem to fetch daft money and I don't need to add any warranty then. Valjoux 7733 inside


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Have a lot of affection for vintage Avia's, a few of mine...

1950's Avia

Cal: AS1002/984, 15 jewel.










1950's Avia 'De Luxe'

Cal: FHF 72, 17 jewel.










1970 Avia 'Daytime' auto.

Cal: AS1916, 25 jewel.



















70's Avia 'Skeleton'

Cal: SA V7 (Evaco), 17 jewel.



















1960's Avia.

Cal: Peseux 320, 15 jewel.










Obvious favourite...

1972 9k Avia 'Olympic' & bracelet.

Cal: Peseux 338, 17 jewel.




























Vintage Avia's are now widely appreciated by collectors.

:thumbsup:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

I am reliably informed Avia were taken over by Fossil then the name was discontinued. End of......shame.


----------



## degsey (Mar 17, 2011)

This thread inspired me to drag this poor thing out of the watch box. I might even change the battery when I get time and see what happens.









Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

My only Avia. :king:

*

*


----------



## Delta (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

My one and only Avia watch.


----------



## Perlative Cernometer (Jan 1, 2018)

A brace of Polar stars for me. One has a loose crown iirc but I only notice when I go to change it for BST adjustments.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> this one is still available from Watchtown , for £99 !!


 Good I paid 29.......99 is a rip off


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I wrote something about Avia some time ago, Rog, hopefully on this Forum, so it should be available if you use the Search Facility. The latest I heard about the brand was that it was in the hands of the Fossil group. I have always considered Avia to be an underrated underdog when it comes to the variety of brands producing mechanical and then quartz watches in the 1960s and 1970s. In fact, Avia was one of the Swiss pioneers in quartz watch tech, and even in pretty recent times, there have been some rather nice Avia quartz models. Indeed, a few years ago, I fortunately picked up a few examples brand new but very cheap on Amazon as the Avia name started to slide away, seemingly out of existence. They included a nice stainless steel chronograph, and an analogue/digital quartz model, also rather good. 

PS: I too have an Avia Pole Star, which I have kept in my collection, partly, it is true, because of that great name for a watch model.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

RWP said:


> Since my rediscovery of an old Avia I wondered if they have disappeared from the scene altogether.


 A quick search of the forum and hey presto, Honours article on Avia.

But you have answered your own question in a later post - retired by Fossil.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/95411-avia-forgotten-but-not-gone/&do=embed

Edit - crossed with Honours post above.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

I passed T K Maxx after getting the battery changed in the little Avia and in a moment of madness I bought a FASHION watch.......I blame the demise of Avia 



Forgive me or I knew not what I was doing......except it has a fat ceramic bezel, is very blue, and has a Citizen Movement.

I BLAME AVIA. :thumbsup:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Many thanks for that, dear Phil. So there you have it, Avia hunters, you can now read all about it. :biggrin:

Oh, and that Just Cavalli watch is, well, related of course to the fashion brand, Roberto Cavalli, perhaps best known for fragrances with the "Just Cavalli" tag. I am not sure what possessed you there, Rog, but then I might have succumbed as well in your position. But don't tell anyone or I will lose all credibility. :laugh:


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

So love the older Calibres.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

> Many thanks for that, dear Phil. So there you have it, Avia hunters, you can now read all about it. :biggrin:
> 
> Oh, and that Just Cavalli watch is, well, related of course to the fashion brand, Roberto Cavalli, perhaps best known for fragrances with the "Just Cavalli" tag. I am not sure what possessed you there, Rog, but then I might have succumbed as well in your position. But don't tell anyone or I will lose all credibility. :laugh:


 I just liked it Honour, Citizen Movement, Ceramic bezel, nice feel to it. One fashion watch won't hurt


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

There are some beauties in their back catalogue, I was sorely tempted with one of these


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

A bit late in the day but another plus vote from me for their vintage watches. :yes:

A couple of 9ct examples...



....This very minimalist model...



...and lastly this Avia Olympic..



...which really deserves more wrist time. :yes:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

bowie said:


> My one and only Avia watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Biker said:


> That dial reminds me of....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Imho just a fairly common Military dial with the 24 hr inner ring. I have a few, just can't think what at the moment.


----------

